# [SOLVED] Cannot access a computer on our domain network.



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

I have been working on this for hours, looking up every suggestion on how to fix this, but nothing has worked. Here are the facts...

1. We have multiple computers on our network at work. This is a domain.
2. We have one user (sean) on one computer that cannot access a certain computer (courtney) on the network.
3. If sean is logged into another computer, he can access courtney's computer on the network.
3. Courtney's computer is running Windows 7 and sean's is running Windows XP.
4. Sean's computer doesn't have an active firewall.
5. I have tried MULTIPLE steps on how it's suggested to fix the issue that I've found online. This includes:
(a) Setting the Value Data box to 0 under the registry subkey HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa
(b) Making sure the service Computer Browser is set to automatic and is running
(c)Having Client for Microsoft Networks is checked in Adapter properties and installing all 3 network features
(d) Making sure that the Windows SNMP Service feature is on
(e) Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults
(f) Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults
(g) Making sure all of the following Services are running and set to Automatic: Computer Browser, DHCP Client, DNS Client, Network Connections, Network Location Awareness, Remote Procedure Call (RPC), Server, TCP/IP Netbios helper, and Workstation

There might be others, but those are all the possible solutions I have printed out on my desk right now. 

When sean is logged into his machine and tries to access courtney's computer, the following error pops up:
\\Courtney-pc is not accessible. You might not have permission to this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. There are currently no logon servers available to service the logon request.

If anyone has any suggested solutions please let me know. This is very frustrating! :angry:


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

Remove Seans local profile from the machine in question, then remove the machine from the domain, rejoin the domain, log back into machine as Sean.


Having re-read your post.

Bring up a run box and type:

%logonserver%

and postback it's return please.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

There is one other small possability, the machine is in "Offline Mode".


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*



Dwarflord said:


> There is one other small possability, the machine is in "Offline Mode".


Which machine? Sean is trying to connect to Courtney. The only time he can't is when he's logged into his machine. If he's logged into another machine he can get to Courtney.

I'm going to try the suggestion about removing his user and such. I'll see if it works...


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

what does the "%logonserver% return, it should return a domain controller?

Offline on Sean's machine.

It is possible.


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*



Dwarflord said:


> what does the "%logonserver% return, it should return a domain controller?
> 
> Offline on Sean's machine.
> 
> It is possible.


Should I do the %logonserver% on Sean's computer or Courtney's?


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*



Dwarflord said:


> what does the "%logonserver% return, it should return a domain controller?
> 
> Offline on Sean's machine.
> 
> It is possible.


I click on the Start button > Run > typed in %logonserver%
It then opened a folder with some folders and a printer.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

Sorry Sean's......


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

BTW, Sean can access other computers, but not mine when he's logged into his machine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

how is the Courtney's share shared? To everyone?
Have you compared Courtney's share properties with other successful share properties looking for differences?

Are you using static or dynamic ip?


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

I'm trying to get a picture of the problem ... so can you do this too.

Instead of typing \\Courtney-pc
Can you navigate to Courtney's PC by IP:

\\xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Post back what happens.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

Doing this only indicates there is a name resolution issue which nothing so far points to this as an issue.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*



Wand3r3r said:


> Doing this only indicates there is a name resolution issue which nothing so far points to this as an issue.


ok .. I'm tired

So forget that, we need to look at the result of %logonserver%

Looks to me like the machine has NOT authenticated against a DC.

So could you carry out my first option.. Remove local profile and domain etc


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

Hi,
Was a bit tired last night, but ready to rock now, any progress on your 
Permissions/Access problem?


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

Hi - no progress. We're taking a break now so that Sean can actually do some work. :smile:
We're having another issue as well. When I'm logged in (I have network admin rights) I cannot see the domain to add Sean as an admin on his computer. I can only see his local computer. My boss is going to look into it more when he can, but he's pretty busy at the moment. :sad:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

pc added to the domain? doesn't sound like it is.


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*



Wand3r3r said:


> pc added to the domain? doesn't sound like it is.


It is. I logged in on the domain, not the local computer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

do you see the computer listed under computers and users in AD?
from the server can you access the computer as \\hostname of computer\c$?


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*



Wand3r3r said:


> do you see the computer listed under computers and users in AD?
> from the server can you access the computer as \\hostname of computer\c$?


I don't know what all that means, but when I'm logged into my computer I can see, and access, Sean's computer in the Network folder.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

the first sentence assumed you knew how to use MMC and load the users and computers plugin to check for computers being joined to the network

the second sentence is how access via the admin share of a remote computer/


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

Agreed, computer is not on the domain.


----------



## cney0423 (May 18, 2012)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*

Nothing seemed to work and since we had another computer to spare, we moved Sean over to that one and I'm reformatting his. Both my boss and I were ready to throw it out the window. Thanks for all of your help. I'm going to bookmark this forum for any other problems I have with one of these computers. I was really impressed with the quick replies.


----------



## Dwarflord (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Cannot access a computer on our domain network.*



cney0423 said:


> Nothing seemed to work and since we had another computer to spare, we moved Sean over to that one and I'm reformatting his. Both my boss and I were ready to throw it out the window. Thanks for all of your help. I'm going to bookmark this forum for any other problems I have with one of these computers. I was really impressed with the quick replies.


Your Welcome...


----------

